# Urgent help required!!!



## 96873 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hubby has just dropped the bombshell, "Lets pack the camper and go away"- its 10am on Saturday morning of a bank holiday weekend - where can you go ????????
We live in North Wales, 10 miles from the cheshire boarder - so obviously are looking for somewhere in the North Wales, Cheshire, Shropshire area.
I am a caravan club member, so cl with spaces would be good, or I am really tempted to wild camp - although I have wild camped all around France, I have never wild camped in the UK (appart from a travelodge carpark near york once)
We have 2 Kids, (8 and 10 Years old) so they will want to be able to"play out" So car parks would proberbly be out of the question 
Any Suggestions guys???
I will go and start packing and come back and check posts
Thanks to all in anticipation
Jo


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Cricieth, black rock sands and snowdonia all spring to mind. Plenty of wild camping spots most of which I would consider child friendly.

There is a wild spot in Llanberis that is next to the lake and is nice and quiet. 

Cheers
Karl


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Jo, there is space available on on Trevit camping ccc site (non members ok) Turning Lane, Southport PR8 5??

We are on there with 4 others and it's handy for bus into southport.

Bob


----------



## 96873 (Dec 4, 2005)

*Where we ended up!*

Thanks for the replies - i just thought i would let you know where we ended up
We went to shell island just of harlech - 300 acres of camping - they do not take advanced bookings - although it is supposed to be for tents only, there were loads of motorhomes because the ruling is "so long as you have a tent with you for sleeping purposes (ha) - the motorhome is your mode of transport.
We parked on top of a cliff overlooking the beach - watching the sunset on the horizan the kids toasted marshmallows over a little fire on the sand dune - really lovely.
Club house area is a little lively!!! but parked a good way away not to be bothered by the activity.


----------

